# tiny babies in MN/WI*updated with PIC and sexes/colors8-16*



## punkinbritches12

i have a friend thats been called on to help with some orphaned babies taken to a shelter...she says that they have 12 / 3-4 week old baby rats...not sure of sexes yet
right now these babies are at Friends of
Animals in Cloquet, MN if anyones interested, and my friend says she might be able to transport about an hours drive....

if anyones interested, let me know and ill get all details 

[email protected] is my email and the best way to contact me


----------



## Mana

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI*

Awww... I think Cloquet is over 2 hours from the Cities... otherwise I'd adopt one


----------



## punkinbritches12

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI*

if youd like i can see how far my friend would drive to meet someone?
email me if youre really interested, maybe something could be worked out


----------



## Forensic

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI*

If they're 4 weeks old you should be able to tell... and make sure they're separated boys/girls within the next week (to prevent more babies)!

Unfortunately I'm no longer in MN, so I cannot help.


----------



## punkinbritches12

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI*

thanx for the info Forensic....my friend hasnt gotten the babies yet to do a count, she was told about them from a shelter today and is going to get them tomorrow, then she should know how many boys and girls....shes a pro so i know theyll be seperated and well cared for till she can find them homes...  


please pass this on to any rat lovers in that area looking for babies
thanx everyone


----------



## punkinbritches12

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI*


----------



## Mana

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI**updated with PIC***

Awww! They're so cute! I wish we could have worked something out.


----------



## punkinbritches12

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI**updated with PIC***

re-email me your location mana and if we can find some transport ill see what i can do...

[email protected]


----------



## punkinbritches12

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI**updated with PIC***

the official sex count...
2 tan boy runts, 4 pew boys and 2 pew girls


someone adopt these babies!! you know you want to!!!


----------



## Stephanie

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI*updated with PIC and sexes/colors8-*

Is that a hairless?? I wish you were closer I would adopt one LoL


----------



## punkinbritches12

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI*updated with PIC and sexes/colors8-*

from what ive been told...and id have to re-check to be 100% sure (my friend in Mn is the one adopting these out)...but i think hes a hairless runt....aint he PRECIOUS!!! lol


----------



## punkinbritches12

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI*updated with PIC and sexes/colors8-*

just found out that 3 females and ALL 6 MALES are still available...comeo on someone adopt these babies...from what i hear there really sweet and very well socialized... :wink:


----------



## Kimberly

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI*updated with PIC and sexes/colors8-*

Oh man oh man,,,,, Is that hairless still available and it is a boy correct???? If something could be worked out for transport I want him!!!! Im in Iowa near Sioux City so at least 2.5 hours from the MN border!!!! Please let me know what could possibly be worked out.


----------



## Kimberly

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI*updated with PIC and sexes/colors8-*

I sent you an email to your yahoo address with my information!!! I am seriously very interested in adopting the hairless baby!!


----------



## Mana

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI*updated with PIC and sexes/colors8-*

If you could make it to the Twin Cities, there's a rattie train from Cloquet to the Cities being worked out right now ^_^


----------



## Kimberly

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI*updated with PIC and sexes/colors8-*

I wish I could make it but its to far for us to drive  If we could get it to where its within a 2 hour drive my hubby will be ok with it  As we are located in Western Iowa near the S.Dakota/Nebraska border!!


----------



## Mana

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI*updated with PIC and sexes/colors8-*

If there's anyone in that area or who could make the drive who could adopt any of the boys, you should! All of the girls have found homes, but all of the boys are left, even the two hairless ones. I just got my PEW girl today, and she is so sweet and spunky, they've been well socialized, and they really need homes!


----------



## Peaches

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI*updated with PIC and sexes/colors8-*

Are there any left for adoption? My friend and I live in Duluth Minnesota, and she's looking for a nice pair of rats to adopt. Although it's not a certain thing yet, hence my reluctance to send an e-mail out of uncertainty. Either way, I'm just curious to know if they've all been adopted yet or not.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Mana

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI*updated with PIC and sexes/colors8-*

You should email her anyway - even if it doesn't end up working out, she'll keep you updated until you decide either way. There were 6 boys left last I heard a few days ago - 2 hairless and 4 PEWs.


----------



## Meghan

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI*updated with PIC and sexes/colors8-*

I'd steal the hairless if I were closer,lucky for you...lol


----------



## Peaches

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI*updated with PIC and sexes/colors8-*

I was going to do just that, but the friend in question already got a pair of rats...otherwise we were going to travel up there and adopt two.

I'm sorry about that, I was hoping to take home a few.


----------



## punkinbritches12

*Re: tiny babies in MN/WI*updated with PIC and sexes/colors8-*

hey mana hows the baby doing?

i need pix!!!


----------

